# Greek humour



## Ambrose (Feb 26, 2009)

One Sunday morning Vasssili burst into the living room and said, "Kalimera, Mama, Baba!"

I have some great news for you! 
I am getting married to the most beautiful girl in the Khorio. She lives a block away and her name is Katina 

After dinner, Vassili's dad took him aside. 
"Vre Pedimou, I have to talk with you. 
Your mother and I have been married 30 years. 
She's a wonderful wife but she has never been any good in bed, so I used to fool around with women a lot. 
Katina is actually your half-sister, and I'm afraid you can't marry her." 

Vassili was heart-broken. After eight months he eventually started dating girls again. A year later he came home and very proudly announced, 
"Eleni said yes! We're getting married in June." 

Again his father insisted on another private conversation and broke the sad news. 
"Vre pedimou, i Eleni is your half-sister too.... I'm awfully sorry about this." 

Vassili was furious! He finally decided to go to his mother with the news. 
"Baba has done so much 'gh***si'. I guess I'm never going to get married," he complained... 
"Every time I fall in love, Baba tells me the girl is my half-sister." 

Vassili's mother just shook her head. "Don't pay any attention to what that m***ka says, Vassilaki mou, He's not really your father."


----------

